# Worst feeling ever while solving?



## Absolome (Jan 30, 2009)

In my opinion its when your getting a really good solve and the adrenaline is insane and then you miss the timer button and get a second or two added on.

worst for magic solving


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 30, 2009)

the worst is I always think I am going to get a good solve but then I get too excited and I jam up on a PLL situation and my time ends up being average


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 30, 2009)

While you make the last turn on your new record and the entire U layer explodes?


----------



## Scigatt (Jan 30, 2009)

"Oh crap, I made my cross on the wrong side."


----------



## byu (Jan 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> While you make the last turn on your new record and the entire U layer explodes?



Happened to me once the first time I tried a solve on my new DIY that I hadn't fully tightened. I was at 19.xx, and I was on the last move of a J permutation and get a first sub-20, and the entire top layer blasted apart. I put it back together exactly the same way it was and solved it. I ended up getting a 59.xx.


----------



## minsarker (Jan 30, 2009)

When I look up real quick or can sense I had a fast cross and F2L then mess up PLL and OLL by fidgeting or slipping up


----------



## Escher (Jan 30, 2009)

when you do one of the fastest solves that you've ever done, so fast that you get this incredible adrenaline rush of a new PB, with flawless execution and lookahead...

and you look up to see the effects of the spacebar on a webpage.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 30, 2009)

When I almost drop the cube during OH.


----------



## toast (Jan 30, 2009)

Any pop. Any time. It ruins everything for me.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 30, 2009)

My thoughts:
"I can do it. It's going to be sub 20! *POP* Noooooo!!"


----------



## Edam (Jan 30, 2009)

Scigatt said:


> "Oh crap, I made my cross on the wrong side."



thats it for me, i'll be just about to start the last layer and suddenly notice 2 of my cross colours are swapped.. usually blue and green. That wrecked a time on one of my solves at the UK open.


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 30, 2009)

lol I've got a good one. 

I was on an ES 5x5 in my living room, and I was doing an A perm probably because my D layer was misaligned, and I reemed on R, and the whole bottom of my cube BLOWS out and the whole thing falls on the table like a million friggin legos. rofl


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 30, 2009)

when i am 4x4 inspecting and im like wow this is an eastsheen.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2009)

"when you have the easiest f2l, but you screw it up, and you have a sune but you do an antisune, then you have a edge cycle but you do a corner cycle instead, and you just screwed up you entire solve"


----------



## byu (Jan 30, 2009)

Edam said:


> Scigatt said:
> 
> 
> > "Oh crap, I made my cross on the wrong side."
> ...



Was that the 1:03.84? Next time try R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 30, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> the whole bottom of my cube BLOWS out and the whole thing falls on the table like a million friggin legos. rofl


My ES 5x5 fell to the same fate, now it wants to pop when you misalign the layers even by <15 degrees.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2009)

byu said:


> Was that the 1:03.84? Next time try R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2.


or simply M2'U2M2' / M2'D2M2'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 30, 2009)

I did that, just with an old rubik's 5x5. That was not fun to put back together...


----------



## byu (Jan 30, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Was that the 1:03.84? Next time try R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2.
> ...



Yeah, those algs are much faster. I should try those next time that happens to me.


----------



## Jai (Jan 30, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> "when you have the easiest f2l, but you screw it up, and you have a sune but you do an antisune, then you have a edge cycle but you do a corner cycle instead, and you just screwed up you entire solve"



For people that don't get the reference: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=TMri2qPXMOs 

Worst feeling while solving is probably dropping the cube during a solve(accidentally) and feeling stupid for doing it (it happened to me at TOF in November once during 3x3 speed, and during OH too).


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 30, 2009)

when you look down at the timer during a solve, it will make you want to get faster therefore causing a lock up
and also dropping cube during OH


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 30, 2009)

Escher said:


> when you do one of the fastest solves that you've ever done, so fast that you get this incredible adrenaline rush of a new PB, with flawless execution and lookahead...
> 
> and you look up to see the effects of the spacebar on a webpage.



exactly.
Damn cubetimer.com, CCT...

I'm certain that I have gotten sub-1:20 on a real 4x4... but it wasn't timed.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2009)

Jai said:


> Worst feeling while solving is probably dropping the cube during a solve(accidentally) and feeling stupid for doing it (it happened to me at TOF in November once during 3x3 speed, and during OH too).



3:29-3:32 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4cW8XIWV5k


----------



## KevinK (Jan 30, 2009)

My PB of 14.88 is with a +2. Almost a month after that, I got a 14.88 solve. So aggravating! 

When I look at the timer while solving and see a good time, I get mad because I'm wasting look-ahead time. I try really hard to not look at the time, but it's just habit.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 30, 2009)

A pop near the end of a BLD solve.


----------



## enigmahack (Jan 30, 2009)

The thing I hate the worst when cubing...


I'm cubing, just survived the F2L with a decent time... and then BOOM!!




Punched right in the gonads. 

That's the worst feeling ever.


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 30, 2009)

Scigatt said:


> "Oh crap, I made my cross on the wrong side."



I've never done that, but I hate the "Oh crap, I switched orange and yellow on the cross" feeling (cross on green). Switching opposite colors on cross isn't that bad, though.
Whenever I solve my 4x4 I get that "I could be going so much faster if this stupid thing would turn properly" feeling.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2009)

When you finish a big cube BLD, pull off the blindfold, and see it's solved. Then Andrew Kang )) shows you that there are two edges swapped on the back side of the cube that you couldn't see at first. That's a pretty sad feeling.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 30, 2009)

When you get a PLL skip, AUF the wrong way while watching the timer, looking down and expecting a good time and praise from everyone else, but they're repeating your name in disappointment. Then you wonder why certain people seem to only get U2(Erik Akkersdijk) AUFs or no(Rowe Hessler) AUFs at all after PLL skips.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 30, 2009)

This was a while back. My record at the time was just over 15 seconds. I was just about to beat my record (there was a U2 turn left to do). I was at 13 seconds, but my whole cube exploded. It was broken to the point that it was no longer possible to use. Not only did I have to be so close to beating my record, but also I had to wait for a week to get a new cube.


----------



## Jai (Jan 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> When you finish a big cube BLD, pull off the blindfold, and see it's solved. Then Andrew Kang )) shows you that there are two edges swapped on the back side of the cube that you couldn't see at first. That's a pretty sad feeling.



That's what happened to me with an official 2x2 solve, two corners were swapped at the back (BD) that I didn't see.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jan 30, 2009)

or when you see how fast your going and you glance at the timer only to see that it didnt sense the spacebar and never started to begin with


----------



## qqwref (Jan 30, 2009)

I REALLY hate it when the timer doesn't start. Especially when the spacebar has hit off something else, so there's a "reset times?" dialog >_<

Here's mine: This one time, at a competition, I was doing really badly on 3x3, and every time was terrible for me. So when I did my last solve, I just did it no-inspection, because I knew it would be terrible anyway.

Later I learned that I was one place away from making the finals, and only .17 of a second away too. And the last solve was counting, so if I had done it normally... I would've made the finals ;_; That sucks.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 30, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> the worst is I always think I am going to get a good solve but then I get too excited and I jam up on a PLL situation and my time ends up being average



I hate that.


----------



## byu (Jan 30, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> hippofluff said:
> 
> 
> > the worst is I always think I am going to get a good solve but then I get too excited and I jam up on a PLL situation and my time ends up being average
> ...



really, one time I was about to get a sub-20, which I've never gotten, and I got a G permutation. It took me at least 5 seconds to recognize which G it was, and then at least 10 seconds to actually perform it, since I'm not too familiar with them. Thinking about it now, it would have been faster to do two-look. I might have gotten sub-30 at least.


----------



## comface (Jan 30, 2009)

How about when I got my first diy and it popped and my dog immediatley ate the edge piece.

...it was never found.

On a lighter note, does anyone want to buy a type d, one careful owner, amazing condition... one piece missing.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 30, 2009)

Worst feeling ever is when I realize that I placed a corner-edge pair wrong, AFTER I finish OLL / 1st look of PLL...

Next worst feeling ever is when I placed the cross, but forgot to check if it matched the centres before starting F2L, but not realizing it until F2L is done...

Next worst feelign is when the cube locks up on the easiest OLL / PLL cases EVER, and you just knew that without the lockups you were 2.xx seconds away from your coveted sub-20 single, but ended up getting a 25+ time because you HAD to make sure the damn DS didn't pop...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> When you finish a big cube BLD, pull off the blindfold, and see it's solved. Then Andrew Kang )) shows you that there are two edges swapped on the back side of the cube that you couldn't see at first. That's a pretty sad feeling.



I'd just look up at him, glare, and then give him the finger  Or throw the cube on the ground (especially if it was an eastsheen )

Another for me, you are doing 3x3 BLD and it's an easy solve but you just KNOW that you screwed up somewhere during execution.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 30, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> because you HAD to make sure the damn DS didn't pop...


DSs shouldn't pop.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> While you make the last turn on your new record and the entire U layer explodes?


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 30, 2009)

*studying for big test the next day*
*looks at cube, picks it up*
*Solves it*
"I should be studying.... but oh well" 
*keep solving or playing with cube for another 1-2 hours*

feeling of remorse for not studying.
Take the test the next day, blank out, almost fail, drop your average 

other wise, first couple of turns and the cube detonates.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 30, 2009)

When you get a PLL skip and AUF the wrong way.

When you get a great solve (sub 11) and lock up on PLL, then slam your best speedcube (type III) against the table causing all the corner/center caps to come off. Then throw your cube (Half cube?) 3 metres across your room against a wall. It never had a chance...


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 30, 2009)

great thread! most of the above has happened to me, but mainly >

* cube pops when solving last piece on 3x3x3 BLD
* getting too excited when I get fast cross/f2l and end up locking up and getting an average time
* forgetting to adjust cross face before starting f2l pairs
* getting the cross wrong.

thought I'll add thiss too, my biggest 'fear' is making a mistake when I go to my first competition.


----------



## Rawn (Jan 30, 2009)

When I built my blocks (Roux) on the wrong centres while having a some skips.


----------



## gavnasty (Jan 30, 2009)

the thing i don't like about the CCT is that the timer is big enough so you can see it in your peripherals when you're solving. Sometimes you get excited that you're making good time, and you lock up on your PLL.


----------



## kaixax555 (Jan 30, 2009)

Worst feeling is my cube exploding when executing H perm, Z perm or U perm.


----------



## Edam (Jan 30, 2009)

byu said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > Scigatt said:
> ...



hah, that surprised me. thought i had a stalker, then suddenly remembered my wca link. I'm sure it wouldn't a big deal now, but it was my first competition and as soon as i saw it my mind went blank as to ways to fix it. i remembered that as my worse feeling when solving.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 30, 2009)

asked someone else to scramble my cube, without me knowing he switched two edge pieces.
Solved the F2l and OLL in 18 seconds, failed at PLL because I couldn't recognize the case


----------



## kaixax555 (Jan 30, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> asked someone else to scramble my cube, without me knowing he switched two edge pieces.
> Solved the F2l and OLL in 18 seconds, failed at PLL because I couldn't recognize the case



Lol thats so bad of the person.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > When you finish a big cube BLD, pull off the blindfold, and see it's solved. Then Andrew Kang )) shows you that there are two edges swapped on the back side of the cube that you couldn't see at first. That's a pretty sad feeling.
> ...



That's hard to do, because Andrew is such an amazingly nice guy. (Except when he's showing me I DNFed. )

And I would NEVER throw my Eastsheen competition 4x4x4 on the ground - I'd cry if that ever happened - I love that cube! That would be worse than the DNF.


----------



## Erik (Jan 30, 2009)

When I get a non-lucky 7.xx solve and then +2 it... (happened today)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 30, 2009)

When I'm solving a puzzle on gelatinbrain, and its either one of the harder/longer puzzles or its going to be a really good solve movecount wise, and I hit backspace hoping to undo a move but it functions the same as the back button on the browser


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Fixing a POP incorrectly.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 30, 2009)

Erik said:


> When I get a non-lucky 7.xx solve and then +2 it... (happened today)



Man, that's tough. 

I know that at least once I've had a solve that must have been sub-10 and realized that I was just typing blank spaces in a chat window, instead of starting and stopping the timer. :-(


----------



## Scigatt (Jan 30, 2009)

Gunnar said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > When I get a non-lucky 7.xx solve and then +2 it... (happened today)
> ...



I had a similar thing yesterday, only it was sub-40 that I was seeking.



Scigatt said:


> "Oh crap, I made my cross on the wrong side."



Let me clarify this. I normally scramble with U-white, F-green then turn the cube over during inspection to make the white cross on the bottom. Sometimes I forget to do this, and I make a cross with white pieces on the yellow side. I usually don't realize this until the first f2l pair.


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 30, 2009)

Rawn said:


> When I built my blocks (Roux) on the wrong centres while having a some skips.



LMAO!!! man I know how that feels. 

For me its probaly doing the wrong Cmll alg


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 30, 2009)

Getting a 30-35 4x4 redux, then getting double parity and loads of lock ups on 3x3.


----------



## Marvolo (Jan 30, 2009)

Second move of U permutation at 8.xx and... POP ;/


----------



## Pyro-Dude (Jan 30, 2009)

Misorientations and dropping the cube


----------



## Lewis (Jan 30, 2009)

Solving my ES 4x4 in a room that isn't very well lit, and realising I've mixed up the red and purple inner pieces. (Unless it is a really light room, I can't tell the difference!)

Also, my laptop autmatically goes into standby after 5 minutes (like a screensaver). I hate it when I forget to disable this setting, then try a 5x5x5 solve, only to have the timer shut down just before i finish.


----------



## Absolome (Jan 30, 2009)

never happend to mine (yet)

but im guessing that when doing the twist on your magic and realizing your time is gunna be kickass and then it snaps

and your magic goes limp


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2009)

This wasn't _too_ bad, but I had an official OH solve where 6-7 pieces exploded. 2 pieces fell on the floor and I had to fix it with one hand XD. Luckily when I fixed it, it had no parity (it popped during the second f2l pair, so I just put the cubies in randomly), but if I didn't mess up, my average would have been a bit better .


----------



## gravdanger510 (Jan 30, 2009)

The worst is when you finish F2L and cant recognize the OLL cause one of the edges in ur F2L has been slotted backwards


----------



## Asheboy (Jan 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> While you make the last turn on your new record and the entire U layer explodes?



Was about to break my megaminx record when that happened.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 30, 2009)

Midway into the solve you need to sneeze.


----------



## KevinK (Jan 31, 2009)

When you do BLD and forget to fix parity.
When you realize during execution that you messed up memo.
When people "time" you by counting and count way faster than seconds but swear that it was seconds.

Once, I had a friend at my house and I was doing 3x3 BLD and forgot to fix parity. Luckily, I was able to successfully switch edges and solve it. When I realize that I messed up on memo, I've usually had to start over my memo many times. I hate it when people time by counting because they tend to get messed up by watching the fast turning. They then tell people around school that you can solve it in an extra ten seconds than what your average is.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 31, 2009)

When you get up to OLL on 4x4 at 45 seconds and find out you have OLL parity, and PLL parity when you reach PLL. You still nearly get sub-1 though.


----------



## Thompson (Jan 31, 2009)

You mess up a really easy F2L.
You then do the wrong OLL case.
Then your U layer explodes during PLL.


----------



## Thompson (Jan 31, 2009)

Orrr...

When you relize you forgot to start the timer during an official solve and one of your favourite cubers is judging you.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2009)

Thompson said:


> Orrr...
> 
> When you relize you forgot to start the timer during an official solve and one of your favourite cubers is judging you.


eek! did that actually happen?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

I was judging one of Tyson's solves and he screamed after almost dropping his cube. My heart skipped a few beats and it was a DNF after the cube did a few x and z rotations in midair. Same competition, Jim DNFed a solve by a few setup moves. It was literally 3 moves off, but he did like 30 other setup moves, a cycle of some sort, stopped the timer. No one has ever completed a BLD solve successfully with me judging them.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2009)

this just happened to me! I was doing an average of 5 on cubemania and had one super easy scramble. 8 seconds in I had an oll skip and my favourite pll (and it already AUF'd correctly) but then the page suddenly refreshes right before I finished the pll  I was sure that would have been my first sub-10


----------



## boiiwonder (Feb 3, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> "when you have the easiest f2l, but you screw it up, and you have a sune but you do an antisune, then you have a edge cycle but you do a corner cycle instead, and you just screwed up you entire solve"



Ive saw the video of that lol 
That onw guy idk his name, but his explination was pretty funny.




Another onw for me would be when I dont orient the edges right. Then I think I finish a good solve then it ends up being a DNF.


----------



## finalfantasy2012 (Feb 3, 2009)

Worst feelings while cubing:
You're jamming out to music with headphones and cubing, about to get a sub-20 solve and someone takes out your earbud and screams in your ear.
Timer not starting, really easy solve.
Mid-way on a really good solve, so your girlfriend comes up and kisses you to be cute. It's good and bad.
Mid-way through your soon to be PB average, well in class, and then your teacher takes away your cube.
Screwing up easy, easy cross solve cause you're excited it's so easy.
You're doing a PLL and half-way through you forget the PLL and you screw up your solve and your time then sucks.
Getting an important phone call right as you start an easy solve.


----------



## Kian (Feb 3, 2009)

Getting stabbed while cubing has gotta be a pretty bad feeling.


----------



## Faz (Feb 3, 2009)

Stackmat not starting
Lockups on Matt's crappy ES 4x4
Doing slow plls (well, I do that anyway)
Popping on OLL after sub 5 F2L - Yes this did happen to me  I was soo fast back then 
v5 strange lockups.


----------



## Todd (Feb 3, 2009)

For me... the worst feeling was doing a flawless solve until I did the wrong PLL and still got close to my PB


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 3, 2009)

yesterday I had an incredibly easy oll and a pll skip

on a keychain cube, in the back of a car, without timer


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 3, 2009)

when the spacebar didn't work, when i started to solve my rubik's cube, then i think: 'yeah, that will be sub 1 min', and then i press my spacbar again, and what am i seeing? the countdown of inspection xD


----------



## whauk (Feb 5, 2009)

i always hate it if there is no corner in the U layer while solving F2L. you always have to look with a "x" which color is on the bottom.


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 5, 2009)

when i jam the spacebar down, only to realize some dude messaged me on msn.


----------



## Shamah02 (Feb 9, 2009)

whauk said:


> i always hate it if there is no corner in the U layer while solving F2L. you always have to look with a "x" which color is on the bottom.



I soo agree with you. I absolutely hate that


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 9, 2009)

when you get an insane lock and throw your cube on the ground only to spend the next couple days trying to find all the pieces of your broken core (storebought cube i wouldnt do that with my diy)


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Feb 9, 2009)

Escher said:


> when you do one of the fastest solves that you've ever done, so fast that you get this incredible adrenaline rush of a new PB, with flawless execution and lookahead...
> 
> and you look up to see the effects of the spacebar on a webpage.



I completely agree...
I once had like a 17.xx (my current PB is 18.80, but this was like last week) and then I press space, feeling all happy, and guess what? My wireless keyboard decided to run out of batteries or something for the moment... (it worked after pressing it like 5 times)


----------



## Benc (Feb 9, 2009)

There are a couple of times when coming to finishing the cube, my fingers accidentally messed the cube up (because I was soo rushing over the time!). I just hate it when that happens^


----------



## JackJ (Nov 27, 2009)

the worst feeling was tonight, when I was downstairs and my uncle switched the STICKERS on my 2x2 eastsheen. now I have to replace the green and blue sides


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2009)

JackJ said:


> the worst feeling was tonight, when I was downstairs and my uncle switched the STICKERS on my 2x2 eastsheen. now I have to replace the green and blue sides



Remember,
"You peel off my stickers, I peel off your arm. "

Also, I hate it when I'm doing a PLL or something and my grip on the cube turns the E-layer ever so slightly that the cube locks up, pops, and the time is horrible (DNF).


----------



## V-te (Nov 27, 2009)

When you are listening to music and you have the best 5x5 solve underway, and then you hear 

"It's a small world after all.... It's a SMALll world after all....IT"S A SMALL WORRLD AFTRE ALLL!!! its a small small world" 

and you just lose your motivation.


----------



## Arendil (Nov 27, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> when i jam the spacebar down, only to realize some dude messaged me on msn.



The first time through I read that "massaged" instead of "messaged" and laughed so hard at my fail. 

Probably when I do have one of those perfect F2L's and realize that I inserted a pair wrong at last minute and end up with a terrible time.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2009)

V-te said:


> When you are listening to music and you have the best 5x5 solve underway, and then you hear
> 
> "It's a small world after all.... It's a SMALll world after all....IT"S A SMALL WORRLD AFTRE ALLL!!! its a small small world"
> 
> and you just lose your motivation.



I lol'd so hard, I peed a little.


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2009)

When I'm so close to a PB, get a great F2L, awesome OLL, but then I get a HORRIBLE lockup on the PLL, and then a pop.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 27, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > When you are listening to music and you have the best 5x5 solve underway, and then you hear
> ...


Good for you you held it in 

Things that are bad for me when solving is when on the laggiest computer of all which is my dads, I start teh timer by pressing space bar and because the computer is so laggy it's taking me about 8 minutes to type this, the timer doesnt start :fp even though I'm going through a good solve


----------



## Thomas09 (Nov 27, 2009)

Getting an awesome solve, almost sub 20, but then: an N perm! The thing is, I don't know my N perms! It ended up just being an average time.


----------



## janelle (Nov 27, 2009)

A lot of these things happen to me too. XD But the worst for me are-
-Getting an easy F2L then I get all excited and my fingers start to fidget and shake and the cube slips or I lose control of it. Also not knowing the PLL.
-When you think you have a good time and look up to check but come to realize the timer didn't start.
-Getting good times for an avg of 5 but other really bad times which raises your avg alot.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Nov 27, 2009)

you stop the timer on the PC to realize it just started inspection

and...

during an awesome solve, your phone rings! and its a very important call for you


----------



## blade740 (Nov 27, 2009)

F PERM. NUFF SAID.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 27, 2009)

I didn't read all these posts but I took this more literally.
The worst feeling is when either your hands and/or finger joints hurt from doing too many solves or when your hand will no longer move.


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 27, 2009)

You do sub 30 memo and cube pops during execution...


----------



## Zava (Nov 27, 2009)

HASH-CUBE said:


> you stop the timer on the PC to realize it just started inspection
> 
> and...
> 
> *during an awesome solve, your phone rings*! and its a very important call for you



especially when it is a bld solve in competition. :fp
(happened to me at czech open 08)


----------



## Zubon (Nov 27, 2009)

Edam said:


> Scigatt said:
> 
> 
> > "Oh crap, I made my cross on the wrong side."
> ...




This often happens to me and it is always blue and green. 
When I am solving, I usually have red facing towards me. When doing cube rotations and orange is facing me, I change to "reverse mode". It's just my way of thinking. I think it helps me know where things are better.

Because blue and green are on the mental left and right sides, maybe that is why I often mix them up.

Drives me crazy...


----------



## ElderKingpin (Nov 27, 2009)

when i "hit" the timer and solve the cube with probably my best time and look up and see that i never actually started the timer :/


----------



## Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

Absolome said:


> In my opinion its when your getting a really good solve and the adrenaline is insane and then you miss the timer button and get a second or two added on.
> 
> worst for magic solving



A pop during a parity algorithm on a 6x6. On on 4x4 , 5x5 this never happens to me. On a 6x6 this means a DNF for me , alternative is to turn very slow on a 6x6 during parity , but heck it is called speedcubing 

So I suck at 6x6 mainly because of the physical aspects of the puzzle , it just pop to much , where my times on a 4x4 is 1:17 , 5x5 2:30 , 6x6 is bad mainly because it is impossible to get no pops in a mean of 3


----------



## Erik (Nov 27, 2009)

Mod it better? I have done many averages of 5 without a single pop. Tobias Christlieb is a master at modding them though ;-)


----------



## Owen (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't think this counts, but a few days ago I was assembling a megaminx, in my pajamas outside, in 30 degree weather, holding my breath because of the silicone in the air. The megaminx didn't even work any better after that anyway.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 27, 2009)

The three attempts to solve a 3x3 cube before solving it for the very first time. 

Actually my very first cube solve ever was a 2x2 cube brought on Ebay if Feburary 2009. I did this to test the effect of the two possible directions of D and D' and the fact the 2x2 only has corner pieces.

Then I tried three solves on a Rubik's storebrought 3x3 (brought Oct 2007). All three failed. My fourth attempt came after that 2x2 solve and the rest is history.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 27, 2009)

When you did a perfect cross, your F2L fast as hell, you get OLL skip and you see instantlt that the PLL you got is known by you. You start that PLL algorithm you have practised a lot and you do fingertricks and everything...

THEN YOUR CUBE LOCKS UP LIKE 3 SECONDS WHEN YOU DO THE LAST MOVEMENT.


----------



## mande (Nov 27, 2009)

TioMario said:


> When you did a perfect cross, your F2L fast as hell, you get OLL skip and you see instantlt that the PLL you got is known by you. You start that PLL algorithm you have practised a lot and you do fingertricks and everything...
> 
> THEN YOUR CUBE LOCKS UP LIKE 3 SECONDS WHEN YOU DO THE LAST MOVEMENT.



You know that's close to what happened to me at my last comp. I had a good cross and F2L, sexy move T OLL, and a clockwise A perm (my favourite), and the cube locked up ever so slightly on the last three moves. I guess that cost me a sub 12  The time was 12.81 btw (really good for me), so I had more good feelings in me than bad feelings.


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 30, 2009)

when i am getting really good or the solve and throw the cube down hit the spacebar and look at the timer and it just started


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

Double X-cross, Pi OLL, J perm

SLAMS CUBE DOWN

"click to focus".


----------



## capoboy (Nov 30, 2009)

I think when I am working on the LL, and I see the cross pieces are flipped.

Another thing, when we are having a great solve, but the cube locks up... It always add 2-3 seconds...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 30, 2009)

1)*solve solve solve*
DONE. CUBE SLAM and Spacebar hit. 
I hit the SpaceBar AND Alt. So the Timer continues. People like Nakajima have the instinct to just use one hand to hit the SpaceBar...
2)LOCK UPS. Nuff said.
3)Mess Up on Parity


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 30, 2009)

- Find that cross was wrong halfway through the F2L
- Pop, especially on T and R perm
- Super smooth solve then lock for 3 seconds on PLL


----------



## Parity (Nov 30, 2009)

Well um.....
one time I missed the timer on a 16 second 3x3x3 solve so I flailed? IDK how to spell that word.
...So I flaied my knees into the desk (the desk broke) and then there was giant splinters in my right knee.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Nov 30, 2009)

great solve with a diansheng, good f2l, good oll, then i get confident and i start locking up and i end up with a 30+


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 30, 2009)

Parity said:


> Well um.....
> one time I missed the timer on a 16 second 3x3x3 solve so I flailed? IDK how to spell that word.
> ...So I flaied my knees into the desk (the desk broke) and then there was giant splinters in my right knee.



No you didn't flail, at least I hope you didn't, I think you failed.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 30, 2009)

missing the spacebar.
spacebar is jammed
spacebar gets double tapped before solve
stopping on the stackmat instead of the spacebar (where you were doing your solves)

skips! and then turning on the timer
skips! and then focus on timer
skips! and cube slips
skips! and still a bad solve

looking for pieces that are already in the right place.

I'm sure there are more...


----------



## Carson (Nov 30, 2009)

I used to play a lot of first person shooters, and was pretty aggressive about it... I ended up breaking my keyboard tray from the bottom of my desk a few times. I repaired it, but once while cubing, I had a particularly good solve (for me) and when I put the cube down, the keyboard tray fell off before I could hit the timer.

My ES 2x2 doesn't cut corners worth crap... but it turns extremely freely. It is not all that difficult to do a U4 with one flick (if your into that kind of thing). I have, on occasion, done U2's in competition with one flick just for fun... since I'm not very fast at 2x2 anyway. During a competitive solve, I dropped the cube and hit the timer, and watched the U layer slowly turn by 1/4 turn... +2.

I have a tendency to forget PLL's spontaneously. I'm not just talking about N's or other less commonly used one's. I will, on occasion, completely forget how to do a T or Y for seemingly no reason at all. Fortunately, this is yet to happen to me in competition, but I figure that it is only a matter of time.

Having to scramble Sam Roach's 3x3... grrr!!! I hate that cube!!!

When you are doing OH at a comp. and you suddenly realize that, "HEY, I don't know how to do OH, CRAP".... DNF, DNS, DNS!


----------



## JL58 (Nov 30, 2009)

Can't find the cross solve in less than 9 moves. End the cross with the wrong color in front. Now the orientation is gone. Solve 5 pairs (where is this one coming from...). Two look OLL with Bruno. And the cherry on the cake: finding 2 adjacent 2x1 blocks, hoping for a J- perm, where is the 3x side, here, no here -sigh- N-Perm. And this time the timer worked and I got no pop, the time has to be valid...


----------



## Carrot (Nov 30, 2009)

When you are having a good solve and suddenly during the solves you get the "instant-tiredness-head-slams-down-in-table" and then realize your fingers got tired too and can't really move faster than 0.5 tps -.- (Yeah it happens )


----------



## Zubon (Dec 1, 2009)

When you get a FULL last layer skip (including last layer adjustment) but it was during one of your metronome solves which means that the time was over 40 seconds. X-(


----------



## Owen (Dec 2, 2009)

Hitting the stackmat sensors with the sleeves of my sweatshirt.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 2, 2009)

Worst feeling ever while solving?
Constipation. End of story.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

rickcube said:


> Worst feeling ever while solving?
> Constipation. End of story.



Nose bleed.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 2, 2009)

Getting stiff hands, which is basically DNF for me. I can't stand it.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > Worst feeling ever while solving?
> ...



Nose bleed and constipation.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

rickcube said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > rickcube said:
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## Imperatrix (Dec 2, 2009)

The U and the top right corner of the L face exploding on me. This always happens with my 7x7. One time I was just about to get a sub 10 minutes on mine and the cube explodes midway while I was doing an A Perm so I'm like, "NO! NO D:" I put the cube back together again and solved the last bit and I ended up getting 15 minutes >_>;


----------



## Chaos2011 (Dec 2, 2009)

Once while solving my V-Cube 7 on camera (which takes me over 20 minutes) after I just got done with the centers and i accidentally hit the space bar...

Then I tried it again a week later, the camera fell over and hit the space bar...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 2, 2009)

during one of my "morning solves" (untimed solves I do to loosen up my fingers before breakfast) I had a full LL skip. First ever, and probably last for the next few years.


----------



## kooixh (Dec 3, 2009)

when solving my 4x4 and 5x5 i apply the 15 move parity alg and screwed up the whole cube and need to start from the center


----------

